# Difference between drag & fox hunting? :)



## newalclover (25 October 2010)

Had a lovely 1st hunt with the Kimblewick thanks to the lovely people that helped make it not such a scary experiance!! 
Am now going drag hunting on Sunday!! EEK!! So is going from the same place that the Kimblewick hunt went from so at least it wont seem too different!! 
Also managed to get my nan and gramps to buy me a jacket!! and also have not only borrowed my dads hip flask but got him to fill it will port and brandy too!! lol
So the differences between fox hunting and drag hunting?? 
ooo and a piccie from the kimblewick hunt Clover loved it!! 





Am really looking forward to it here's hoping I stay on bourd pony!!


----------



## shoo (25 October 2010)

Lovely picture, you look like you were having great fun


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 October 2010)

Hiya!
drag hunting is MUCH faster/more furious than our fox hunting- your girl will be just fine  my cobs tend to run out of steam in the second line  

Have fun and hopefully you can join us again soon


----------



## joe_carby (27 October 2010)

erm in my opinion and prob going to get my head bitten off for saying this but its boring predictable dmages land and fences for no reason. and is a waste of good horses but thats my opinion stick with the kimblewick.


----------



## Bug2007 (27 October 2010)

Fox Hunting doesn't exsist 

I when drag hunting with the Blood Hounds, fantastic day, was alot faster, but we didn't ruin any fences etc.....the route is scented by a runner, and the route is planned and agreed with land owner.


----------



## Kat (27 October 2010)

Sammii819 said:



			Fox Hunting doesn't exsist 

I when drag hunting with the Blood Hounds, fantastic day, was alot faster, but we didn't ruin any fences etc.....the route is scented by a runner, and the route is planned and agreed with land owner.
		
Click to expand...


ahem, bloodhounding isn't drag hunting and they would be very offended to be called drag hunts (in a good humoured way)! 

A drag hunt involves following an artificially laid trail, normally laid by DRAGGING a scented item behind a quad bike. 

Bloodhounds hunt "the clean boot" this means that no artifical trail is laid, they simply have a smell of the runner, then he runs off and they follow the scent he leaves behind him. 

At the end of the day there is still no hunting of a wild animal but there is a bit of a difference, bloodhounding involves live quarry! Although the live quarry should remain live by the end of the day!

Because it is more difficult to follow the scent of the runner than to follow a pre-laid trail going out with blood hounds is a bit more of a middle ground between fox hunting and drag hunting as I understand it. 

I stand to be corrected though, I only follow on foot!


----------



## autumn7 (27 October 2010)

Bloodhound hunting isn't drag hunting though, hounds follow the natural scent of the runner. Drag hunting is truly fast and furious.


----------



## newalclover (27 October 2010)

eeek omg I'm abit scared now!! Thanks Darkley can't wait to come again with the kimblewick.. Err hopefully we will be alright am going to try her in the cheltnam before Sunday so will hopefully have more brakes!!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (27 October 2010)

newalclover said:



			eeek omg I'm abit scared now!! Thanks Darkley can't wait to come again with the kimblewick.. Err hopefully we will be alright am going to try her in the cheltnam before Sunday so will hopefully have more brakes!! 

Click to expand...

As i said, your mare will be fine  Good call with the cheltenham gag- do try to use it with 2 reins, takes a little practise but works so much better..

I like trying different sorts of hunting- that way you can make an informed decision as to what suits you and your horse. Its similar to a competition rider choosing whether to do BS or BE. For me, foxhunting (within the law) is what me and my cobs love best plus i that's where i found my OH  in a ditch


----------



## maddyb (28 October 2010)

i dont know what type of hunting i did yesterday but the hounds flushed the foxes out and then sometimes they have someone with a gun but yesterday was just a practice and we got about 8 deer running out instead i know there is a hunt near me that use a bird of pray the hounds flush the foxes out and the bird of pray get it, its perfectly leagal as well, the probelm i found wiht yesterdays hunt was there was alot of standing around in woods then moving about 10 paces then standing this wound my horse up alot and he put in ALOT of vertical rears i know the next one i am going on will be with the bloodhounds what makes it better i know who i am chasing as the runner (my farrier )


----------



## cptrayes (29 October 2010)

I have fox hunted with three hunts and drag hunted with three hunts and there was no difference at all in the speed which we went when hounds were running. If you are at the front you go fast and if you want to go slower and your horse agrees, you hang back.

Scent in the two drags I hunt with is laid with a runner by one and horses feet with the other.

The really big difference between the drag and fox hunting is that with a drag you get a run of a reasonably predictable length followed by a guaranteed rest so your  horse can get its breath back. You also get guaranteed jumping at places which have been checked for safety a day or two before. One of my two also guarantees a way round for non jumpers.


----------



## newalclover (29 October 2010)

Thanks guys for you comments but might not be able to go will see how she is tommorrow but Clover had a nick in the feild and her hind leg keeps swelling is sound and swelling comes down with excersize but odviously can't take her hunting with a swollen leg!! Clover is trying to pull a sicky bless her!!


----------

